# Benny Hinn Videos



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 30, 2006)

Here are some short videos from Benny Hinn...  

[video=youtube;4E_InGpIqqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E_InGpIqqg&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;hGlKlUprulU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGlKlUprulU&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;19G98TRHqcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19G98TRHqcM&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;piHJxXhDTuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piHJxXhDTuw&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;Rka_QF1y8Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rka_QF1y8Sk&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;sdHYV9B4f8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdHYV9B4f8I&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;K8agLgwepWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8agLgwepWg&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;tB_VEJFnAbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB_VEJFnAbk&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;OEM1gz4azmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEM1gz4azmE&mode=related&search=[/video]

Sad, so sad...


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 30, 2006)

He deeds to repent and believe the gospel.


----------

